# RIP Brian Jacques...



## Pyan (Feb 8, 2011)

Brian Jacques, the author of the *Redwall* children's fantasy series has died of a heart attack.

Brian_Jacques
http://www.redwall.org/


----------



## Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no! Loved the Redwall books. Still have all the old ones too.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 8, 2011)

How sad. I've not read the Redwall books as something to read to Perp jr., when he was a little older. It is still something I will do. I'm sure both of us will love them.


----------



## woodsman (Feb 8, 2011)

No way. 

They were fantastic. He really kept me interested in reading when I was growing up. I have the first 12 or so Redwall books and will keep the ones I bought against the time of having children. 

No other author has ever made me as hungry!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no. 

I loved those books as a child. I think they're a major part of the reason I became such a foodie.


----------



## Rufio (Feb 8, 2011)

Very sad to hear about this, I  loved the Redwall books, probably my favourite books as a child and helped me into a lifetime of reading.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 9, 2011)

oh no ... i love the Redwall books and have introduced them to all the kids in the extended family as they started to read.

He'll be missed.


----------



## Judderman (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh no, a legend passes on. But he had a good innings I reckon, and I hope a happy life with his family.
From the age of about 10 to 13 he was perhaps my favourite author. I think I read at least the first 8. I read Mossflower first and totally loved it. Martin the Warrior eh. What a book. They had a similar theme in each book but were a joy.
I remember persuading a girl (11) to buy Mossflower when the school had a book sale come in. She read the first ten pages and said how silly it was. She persevered, then a few days later she said it was the best book she ever read.  If only more people I knew now still read books and would enjoy recommendations so much.


----------



## merry gentry (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a great writer, with amazing ability to reach younger people, which is always a challenge.  His books were so enjoyable to read, he will be missed.


----------

